# Need three for thursday 6/16



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

We will be going on a 12 hour Thursday and need three more anglers to share expenses. We will be going after MONSTER snappers, trolling and probably deep dropping. Call me at 251-747-6712
Thank you!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Going to be a KILLER trip guys, DON'T miss this one!!!!!


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

whats the prices looking at per person?


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Please PM me a price per person and expected hours, leave, fishing, return ... and the expected catch. Thanks.


----------



## mackeral68 (Apr 5, 2011)

*fishn*

How much are the 12 hr trips costing and when is the next time your going out?
Thanks


----------



## AWOL (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey man, I'm always looking for a ride. I just sold my 24 Cape. Get back with me on some pricing for day or walk on's if you need a person or two. I love gettin off shore, just no reliable ride. Call me if you need to Pete 232-3968


----------

